
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (December 2018) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
arevej
Location: San Francisco, CA / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, JavaScript, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://arevej.me/cv.pdf](https://arevej.me/cv.pdf)

Email: tim@arevej.me

I'm a starting-out junior. BUT, I'm very passionate and I'm super motivated. I
enjoy a good challenge and professional growth. I can become a net-positive
asset on your team fairly quickly if I'm given a chance to! I've been
published by freeCodeCamp: [https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-understand-
django-mod...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-understand-django-
mod...). I've been learning to code for about a year. I blogged about some
things ([http://arevej.me/](http://arevej.me/)) and made quite a few learning
projects ([http://arevej.me/portfolio/](http://arevej.me/portfolio/) \+
[http://github.com/arevej](http://github.com/arevej))

------
c-smile
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: depends.

"UI in all its incarnations".

I am an author of Sciter ([https://sciter.com](https://sciter.com)) -
embeddable HTML/CSS/script engine. It works on Windows, Mac, Linux and Mobiles
(Android,iOS). Even Raspberry Pi.

One of initial developers of the Evernote (did WYSIWYG editor and notes
renderer there).

Participated in UI design of Norton's customer facing products (Norton
Antivirus, Norton Internet Security, Norton 360, etc) and UI of other
antivirus vendors (Sciter code works on 400 mln PCs worldwide so far as part
of these applications).

As an architect and principal developer was working on front end of pure Web
based application that required deep knowledge of browser internals.

Other activities: HTML5 Working Group at W3C as Invited Expert. Consultant on
web conferencing / IM application (a la Skype, Slack, etc.). Developer of
Sciter Notes ([https://notes.sciter.com](https://notes.sciter.com)) and HTML-
NOTEPAD ([https://html-notepad.com](https://html-notepad.com)).

I am looking for challenging UI projects. As Sciter, as Web, as Desktop, as
hybrid of all of these.

GitHub: [https://github.com/c-smile/](https://github.com/c-smile/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/afedoniouk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/afedoniouk/)

Email: andrew.fedoniouk@gmail.com

------
zephyrfalcon
Location: Gainesville, FL

Remote: yes, or local to Gainesville

Willing to relocate: sort of; I am willing to relocate to certain areas, esp.
Jacksonville Beach or similar, provided some form of relocation assistance is
available... Other areas in the US are currently not an option.

Technologies: Python, relational databases (MS SQL Server, Postgres, MySQL),
web crawling, GUI development, scripting, automated testing, SQLAlchemy, some
web programming (in progress), ETL, REST APIs, parsing. Web development:
mostly React. Languages: Python of course, Scheme, Prolog, Lisp. I have some
familiarity with many other languages, like C, C#, Ruby, OCaml, Elixir,
Clojure, Haskell, etc, and in most cases I can probably quickly become
productive in them, if you have an existing projects in one of these
languages. (I am always eager to pick up new programming languages or
technologies.)

Resume/CV:
[http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html](http://aquila.blue/misc/resume.html)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hans-
nowak-16a9b316a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hans-nowak-16a9b316a/)

Github: [http://github.com/zephyrfalcon](http://github.com/zephyrfalcon)

also: [http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](http://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon)

and: [http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](http://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

Note: Looking for full-time or part-time work. If prefer a permanent position,
but contracting is acceptable too.

------
chroman

      Location: Mexico
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (US)
      Technologies: iOS, Objective-C, Swift, Ruby On Rails, Android
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2EbUA1t
      Email: Email: hello@christianroman.net
      GitHub: https://github.com/chroman
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman
      Upwork (+3700 hours billed): https://www.upwork.com/fl/christianroman
      Website: http://christianroman.net
    

Hi there! I’m a product-focused software engineer based in Mexico with over 7
years of experience making native iOS applications with both Objective-C and
Swift.

Over the years, I've worked on over 30 apps and I've helped to ship more than
10 high-profile iOS apps with millions of users, my work has been featured
worldwide by Apple.

I'm a passionate, goal-oriented, reliable and hard-working individual. My
focus is on doing high quality work, but most important of all, I deliver.

------
alexeyzab
Location: NYC, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, SF, LA, Boston, Austin.

Technologies: Haskell, Rust.

Résumé/CV:
[https://alexeyzabelin.com/resume.pdf](https://alexeyzabelin.com/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@alexeyzabelin.com

Been doing mostly web dev e-commerce stuff in Haskell for the past year. Would
like to continue working with Haskell and/or Rust. Open to part-time and
contract work.

------
jamesgagan
Would be interesting to know the success rate from these threads. Did anyone
find work from the November Who wants to be hired?

~~~
antsar
I wonder the likelihood that someone who just landed a job will see your
comment in this thread... :)

~~~
xchaotic
Well if they don't like the new job, they may be posting again.

Clearly not an ideal marketplace - I see lots of companies like GitLab doing
repeat posts in who's hiring and this thread shows that there is a lot of
waste in the system

~~~
janbernhart
Not necessarily, a lot of companies hire continuously,so perhaps they've
already been very successful via this. Personally i've hired about a dozen
developers/engineers via HN.

------
samuellewis828

      Location: Arlington VA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably not further away from Rochester NY
      Technologies: Rust, Ansible, VMware ESXI/vRealize Orchestrator/vCenter
      Résumé/CV: available upon request
      Email: samuellewis828@gmail.com
      Experience: 1.5 years
    

Day Job - Software Development in Rust: interacting programmatically with
VMware to manage infrastructure, asynchronous program design with Tokio crate,
client/server API interaction

Personal Time - build PowerDNS backend in Rust for startup

Interested in all things Rust.

------
warent

      Location: Indianapolis (Moving to Hawaii soon)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No, but I'm happy to travel occasionally!
      Technologies: Full stack; Frontend (React, Angular, Vue, Firebase); Backend (Go, PHP, Python, Postgres, Redis); Devops (Docker, Kubernetes, GCP, AWS)
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NnEx9P6o_pU-iEQBW5iW_5o0-M5uBjfO
      Email: hello@wyatt.engineer
    

Hello, hope your day is going well so far!

My name is Wyatt, I'm a full-stack developer with the front-end being my
stronger side.

For a sample of the work I do, I developed an application which allows people
to easily create their own chatbot for the Google Home or other platforms. It
has a Go backend and a Vue frontend, using Redis and Postgres, deployed with
Docker and Kubernetes. See the links below for more details on that. There are
several things I would do differently today if it were to be done over again,
but it was an amazing learning experience and if nothing else serves as a good
indicator of the breadth of my work.

Thank you for your time and consideration. Please feel free to reach out for
any questions.

* [https://github.com/talkative-ai](https://github.com/talkative-ai)

* [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBPSc5dPEyY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBPSc5dPEyY)

------
davidy123
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but I love to travel

Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, React, Redux, Semantic Mediawiki,
ElasticSearch, Linux, NGINX, Docker

Résumé/CV: [https://zooid.org/~vid/](https://zooid.org/~vid/) (home page —
full CV on request)

Email: Contact info is on my home page

My focus on the most relevant technologies for Web, coupled with my ability to
work with diverse teams on new ideas, and my experience producing quality
software leads to successful projects. Happily working remotely for much of my
career, I can help quickly create Minimum Viable Products or enhance legacy
systems, establishing long-term high quality and enjoyable products that solve
real-world problems. I'm a quick study, able to interface with complex
technologies, using and interested in practical NLP, web scraping, browser-
driven testing, React Native, Machine Learning, Node-RED, and participatory
content development. I also have extensive experience and interest in Java,
systems management, and linked data. I've just come out of a 3.5 year project
setting up the foundation for a successful startup, and would like to find
part-time or contract based work. I highly value the intent of the project,
the people I'm working with, and what's learned. Thanks!

------
Exponent500
Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Sure, but will take non-remote too.

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, Angular2+, React,
Redux

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tsYk8qRNSphiXj1bKtmhku0Q6T6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1tsYk8qRNSphiXj1bKtmhku0Q6T6fu4_j/view?usp=sharing)

Email: reuvenkishon@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/Exponent500](https://github.com/Exponent500)

Latest project (very much a WIP):
[https://github.com/Exponent500/cryptotracker-
ng](https://github.com/Exponent500/cryptotracker-ng)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/reuvenkishon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reuvenkishon/)

I have about 1.5 years of professional experience with Javascript (ES5+),
Typescript, RxJS, HTML5, CSS3, SASS and Angular 2+. I also have a few months
of experience with React and Redux (wasn't hard to pick up).

I'm looking for Junior Front End Developer work in San Diego, CA. Whether it's
remote or not, big company or small, I'm game. You can check out my github to
see the latest side project I'm working on (It's aiming to be a sort of clone
of CryptoCompare).

------
bloomca
Location: Florence, OR, United States

Remote: only remote

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Node.js, JS (fullstack), Hapi.js, Express.js, koa.js, React,
vanilla JS, SQL, Docker, a bit of Python (Django)

Résumé/CV: [https://bloomca.me/resume.pdf](https://bloomca.me/resume.pdf)

Email: seva.zaikov@gmail.com

I am a web developer, with main expertise in JavaScript (~5 years), mostly
client-side, with small services in Node.js using hapi/express/koa. I am open
for senior/lead FE positions, or fullstack. I also know a bit of
Python/Django, so open for these opportunities as well.

I created several big applications from scratch, was involved in several major
refactorings (mostly to React), and in general always involved/lead
architectural efforts. I know how to configure webpack in depth, and can write
a custom babel plugin, or just Node.js script if it solves some real problem,
and not afraid to look into internals of some library.

I publish my ideas to GitHub –
[https://github.com/Bloomca](https://github.com/Bloomca), and also have a blog
with ~150k total views, about JavaScript and software development –
[https://blog.bloomca.me/](https://blog.bloomca.me/).

I look only for remote positions within US.

------
Mc91
Location: USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Android programmer. Java and Kotlin. Know Jetpack, Room, MVVM,
LiveData, data binding etc. Know JUnit and Espresso tests. Know 3rd party
libraries - Retrofit, Okhttp, Dagger, Gson and Moshi, Glide, RxJava.

I have worked on apps released on Google Play, some I did from launch to
release.

I also have some experience doing Swift iOS coding, but it is not my
expertise. I am also familiar with things like MySQL/MariaDB, Python, Unix
VPSs, Google cloud virtual machine instances (and a little with Amazon EC2)
etc.

I'm capable of launching a cloud (or VPS) instance, installing LAMP
(Linux/Apache/MariaDB/Python), designing a MySQL/MariaDB database, writing a
simple Python REST API, and off and away. I prefer to focus on the Android
app, but I can do the whole thing. I am not that up on modern
HTML/CSS/Javascript and whatever the JS framework of the month is however.

Resume: E-mail me. I have programmed Android since 2011, and have worked in IT
longer than that.

Email: enmendurana@outlook.com

Bonus: Currently I am really looking to build my portfolio more than make
money. I am currently working at a small company for a very, very low salary,
and a sizable equity stake. I wouldn't mind working for a post series A or
large company, but I'm willing to work for pre series A companies (or -
possibly - even pre-seed/angel companies), and the commensurate salaries. In
other words, I am affordable to early stage companies.

------
coopes
Location: USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Python programmer. SQL and JavaScript skills. Know modern front-
end frameworks (Vue), and have plenty of experience with web frameworks like
Flask, Django and some with Express. Entrepreneurial focused background with
an emphasis on building projects that focus on pricing/making money off the
spread (market making like) in some capacity.

I have been operating the side project I started last year (Minerva), but the
work load is almost entirely automated at this point and I now have free time
to focus on different opportunities again.

I am also especially familiar with deploying in a Unix environment and dealing
with virtual machines (largely my own spun up using VMware's ESXi) etc.

I'm capable of launching a cloud (or VPS) instance, installing LAPP
(Linux/Apache/PostgreSQL/Python) or some variation (MEAN), designing a
PostgreSQL database, writing a simple Python REST API, and building out simple
MVP's as a result. I prefer to focus on the backend, but I can operate the
entire stack. My github is
[https://github.com/Cooops](https://github.com/Cooops).

Resume: [https://linkedin.com/in/cooper-ribb/](https://linkedin.com/in/cooper-
ribb/)

Email: cooperlimond@gmail.com

Bonus: Currently I am really looking to build out my portfolio and explore
unique opportunities, so my rate should be very reasonable in the grand
scheme.

------
ladybro
Location: Medellín, CO (US Citizen) Remote: Only :) Willing to relocate: No,
but open to occasional travel or visits Technologies: Ruby on Rails,
Javascript, Vue.js, jQuery, HTML /SCSS, RESTful APIs, Web Video (Video.js,
Transcoding, Streaming) Résumé/CV:
[https://brett.coffee](https://brett.coffee) \--
[https://brett.coffee/](https://brett.coffee/) Email: brett@brett.coffee
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brettlindenberg/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brettlindenberg/)

Hey, I'm Brett and I'm a full-stack developer that's been developing on the
internet for 5+ years now.

I run Mindstamp
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17959341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17959341)),
but have plenty of time to help you with your web-based project as a remote
freelance, part-time, or contact hire.

I'm a fast learner, a clear communicator, and take pride in owning the
problems I work on from start to finish.

If you have an idea or just need somebody to start helping asap, shoot me an
email and I'd be happy to chat.

------
adamnemecek
Location: Los Angeles; Remote; Consulting

I don't just write code, I solve hard problems. Strong foundations in other
scientific fields (math, physics, probability, formal logic). Startups have
hired me to implement their core products. If I don't know something, I find
the best resources, figure it out and deliver a polished solution.

Skills: application development, operating system internals (nix, macOS,
Windows), GPU programming, low latency networking, digital signal processing,
numerical computation, databases, high performance computation, machine
learning, computer vision, robotics

Languages & Frameworks: C, C++, Swift, Metal, AVFoundation, TensorFlow, Rust,
Julia, Objective-C, Python, Java, Kotlin, Javascript, TypeScript, Ruby

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
nemecek-b40153104/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-nemecek-b40153104/)

Contact: my user name at gmail dot com

Education:

* A.B. in CS from Harvard

Open source contributions:
[https://github.com/adamnemecek](https://github.com/adamnemecek).

* Core team member of AudioKit

* added Swift support to Godbolt compiler explorer ([https://godbolt.org/](https://godbolt.org/))

* contributed to Firefox for iOS

* billion of minor contributions

------
algui91
Location: Spain, but looking forward to move to Germany or Norway

Remote: Indifferent

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Germany or Norway

Technologies: Scala, R, Java, Git, bash, Gentoo Linux, Apache Flink, Apache
Spark, Time Series.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/)
(PDF:
[https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/qI3xWNdL0dWpwoE](https://my.owndrive.com/index.php/s/qI3xWNdL0dWpwoE))

Email: algui91@gmail.com Github:
[https://github.com/elbaulp](https://github.com/elbaulp)

I am Searching for PhDs on Machine Learning or job opportunities as Junior
Data Scientist (Scala / Research / R) in Europe.

Interested in solving some of the more pressing problems (See 80000hours.org),
such as AI Safety, Climate Change or fact checking. This kind of jobs help to
save human lifes and do a great social good. Also, I like to contribute to
open source projects.

Currently I am looking for job opportunities or PhDs in Europe related to
Machine Learning, Distributed Computing, Big Data, Research etc, preferably in
Scala, in which I could contribute to solve some of the problems listed above.

------
tomiplaz
SEEKING WORK | Full-Stack Web Developer

    
    
      Location: Birmingham, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes (moving in January)
      Technologies: JavaScript (Angular, React, AngularJS), PHP 
      (Laravel, Lumen), Python (Django), GNU/Linux (Debian)
      Résumé/CV: https://tomiplaz.xyz/cv.pdf
      Email: tomislav.plazonic@gmail.com
      Website: https://tomiplaz.xyz
      Repos: https://github.com/tomiplaz
    

I am a full-stack web developer with more than four years of experience in
total. I have independently developed or jointly worked on circa a dozen
single-page applications and RESTful APIs. Next to standard web technologies
(HTML, CSS, JavaScript), I am experienced with Angular, React, AngularJS,
Laravel, Lumen and Django as well. My experience also includes database design
and implementation (MySQL, PostgreSQL), test-driven and behavior-driven
development (Jasmine, Karma, Protractor, Gherkin, Cucumber), Git, responsive
web design, Redux, Lodash, Ajax, Sass, Less, Gulp, Postman, Apache, JWT,
OAuth. Feel free to visit my personal website for more information and links
to my pet projects and/or their repos.

------
svaltyr
Location: DC

Remote: Yes -- Will travel for meetings if necessary.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kicad/Eagle for PCBs, Microcontroller Hardware/Firmware, Analog
RF Design, Driver Development, Embedded Software, Robotics, C, C++, Python,
Java, C#, F#, Perl, PHP, Javascript, Android NDK/SDK, TCP/IP, UDP, Linux, Qt,
Win32/COM, Wireshark, Reverse Engineering binaries with IDA or radare2.

Resume: Email me. I'm happy to respond but not so happy sharing personal
information with data collection bots.

Email: svaltyr@protonmail.com

\----------

Hi. I'm a software and hardware engineer. I've been programming since
elementary school -- electronics and computers were my hobby before they were
my profession. I can write device drivers, read disassembler output, design
PCBs with microcontrollers and the firmware for them, and of course solve and
debug complex problems and processes. I'm familiar with OS internals (Linux,
Android, Windows), multithreading, networking (including reverse engineering
wire protocols), and adding programmatic hooks to binaries that were never
designed for it (Code/DLL injection). I have a spectrum analyzer and
oscilloscope and I'm not afraid to use them -- I've been working on my RF
design skills ever since I discovered Amateur Radio (I have an extra class
ticket and plan on becoming a VE). I know web development but frontend work is
pretty much at the bottom of the list of things I enjoy.

I'm also deaf and I have a cochlear implant, so I can communicate well in
person but the reduced fidelity of cell phones and the lack of lip reading
gives me some issues.

------
ymilk
Location: Washington, DC / VA / MD Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: Elixir, Clojure, Java, C#, Python, JavaScript, Erlang Résumé/CV:
Email me, will also provide some Github links Email: ymilenk@gmail.com

Senior developer with diverse background looking for full-time jobs in the DC
metro area or remote within the US. I am highly adaptable as well as
comfortable in a variety of roles, programming languages, and technologies.

My technology experience is far beyond what is listed and includes web apps,
distributed systems, native apps, database design, streaming, and more. I have
previously worked remotely as well as internationally. I have held various
developer and management roles at startups, software companies, non-profits,
and consulting firms.

Recently, I have spent most of my time working on personal projects and open
source libraries mainly using Elixir and Erlang. Generally, I enjoy working in
whatever is the best tool for the job and therefore I am enthusiastic to learn
new languages and technologies.

I am willing to discuss nearly any role if it looks interesting. At this time,
I am not looking for front-end only, 100% consulting, or heavy-travel roles,
however.

------
tbrizitsky
Location: Russia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Why not?

I'm a UI/UX/Product designer with nearly 15 years of experience. Can work as a
single designer (and coordinate work of design contractors if necessary), as a
part of a product team or manage a small team of designers (been a Head of
Business Product Design of Acronis).

Helped companies design, build and launch products for Web/Desktop/Mobile,
worked on a few IoT/hardware products.

The designer of DaisyDisk
([https://www.daisydiskapp.com](https://www.daisydiskapp.com)).

Now working on an iOS mobile app as a pet project
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G02IJaFemQE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G02IJaFemQE))

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1mj63rjbk0p0vl/CV_TB.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/c1mj63rjbk0p0vl/CV_TB.pdf?dl=0)
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tbrizitsky](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tbrizitsky)
Email: sacrat+hn@gmail.com

------
skyriser

      Location: Montreal, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS,Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Résumé/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/cv
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
suluke
Location: Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes! Preferably Ireland/Canada/Scandinavia

Technologies: C++, LLVM, Linux, JS, Java, Python (ordered from highest to
lowest experience level)

Résumé/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/lukas-
böhm-4835b5175](https://linkedin.com/in/lukas-böhm-4835b5175)

Email: lukas.boehm93@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/suluke](https://github.com/suluke)

I recently finished my master's degree and I'm looking for a job. Ideally I'd
like to find a position where I can apply my experiences with LLVM or at least
C++. Learning something new is no problem for me, though. Going abroad is
another point on my wish list. Aside from German, I'm fluent in English and I
speak a little bit of French as well. It's important to me to see my co-
workers in-person. While I enjoy (mostly front end) web development immensely
I'm hesitant to pursue a career in this field. However, I won't say I cannot
be persuaded otherwise given the right arguments :) Looking forward to hear
from you!

------
switchbak
Location: Squamish, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Primarily Scala, Java (8+), Kotlin, and Python. Some JS. Rusty
in C/C++/Ruby.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/)

Website:
[https://www.windhorsesoftware.com](https://www.windhorsesoftware.com)

Email: David.LeBlanc@WindhorseSoftware.com

========

I'm a seasoned freelancer with over 15 years experience working with all kinds
of companies - from small startups to Fortune 50 organizations. Very familiar
with Agile / DevOps approaches, and particularly fond of good developer
testing practices.

My focus is on delivering lean, simple, well tested products. I've worked on
desktop GUI applications, backend web services, and web UIs. My focus these
days is on large scale backend services.

Recent work is primarily full-stack with a backend focus. This includes all
the usual tech: relational and NoSQL databases (Mysql, Postgresql, RethinkDB,
MongoDB, Elastic Search, Redis), Docker, Docker Cloud, AWS. Spring, Guice, and
many more.

------
danneu
Location: Home base in Austin, TX b

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: The main day-to-day production user-facing systems I've worked
on in the last few years involve Javascript, Node.js, Express/Koa, Postgres,
React, AWS, Websockets, Elm. My Github profile showcases a productive grasp of
a lot more technologies.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.
[https://github.com/danneu](https://github.com/danneu)

Email: danrodneu@gmail.com

If there's one thing that best demonstrates my breadth of ability, it's that I
built an open-source message board from scratch, myself, for an active
community with Node + Postgres in my free-time over the years that gets
thousands of registered logins per day.

While my resume will reveal my experience doing this repeatedly on team/co-
founded projects, my solo forum project best shows all of the hats I can wear
(from technical skills to soft skills) and my ability to execute in such an
open-ended environment to ensure that I'm not just shipping code, but shipping
a product that users like.

------
gradyj
Location: New York Remote: Not necessary

Willing to relocate: Seattle, SF, Boston, Austin

Technologies: Python, SQL, PostgreSQL, Swift/iOS, Java, AWS, Django/Django
Rest Framework(DRF).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.gradyjenkins.io/GradyJenkinsResume.pdf](https://www.gradyjenkins.io/GradyJenkinsResume.pdf)

Email: grady at gradyjenkins dot io

Hey, my name is Grady and I've been working professionally as a software
developer for 2 years now. In my current role I started as a mobile developer
but since then I've developed APIs, created ETL pipelines in Python, and
designed and developed features for a rewrite of our company website. I'm
looking for a software engineering position mainly in New York, but I'm open
to relocating to any of the locations I listed above. My dream role would be
working with Python for backend/data engineering or Swift for iOS development
where I can continue to grow and work on something interesting/fulfilling. I'd
love to hear from you if you think there could be a good fit!

------
nailer
Location: London UK, but seeking to relocate to US.

Remote: Acceptable, but not required

Willing to relocate: Yes, to Austin TX, Portland OR, Boulder CO, or UT or
similar. No SF bay area!

Technologies: 20 years in tech, but still very hands on: deep node.js, Linux,
cloud infrastructure, running startups!

Résumé/CV:

\- Portfolio: [https://mikemaccana.com](https://mikemaccana.com)

\- GitHub: [https://github.com/mikemaccana](https://github.com/mikemaccana)

\- StackOverflow (top 0.28% woo!):
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/123671/mikemaccana](https://stackoverflow.com/users/123671/mikemaccana)

\- SpeakerDeck:
[https://speakerdeck.com/mikemaccana](https://speakerdeck.com/mikemaccana)

\- Blog: [https://certsimple.com/blog](https://certsimple.com/blog)

\- Twitter: [https://twitter.com/mikemaccana](https://twitter.com/mikemaccana)

Email: mike.maccana@gmail.com

------
richchurcher
Location: Auckland, New Zealand

Remote: Preferred. The timezone works surprisingly well for remote work on the
US West coast (I spent 18 months working for a company in Oakland, CA). I just
live in the future so can give you all the /lottery|election|sportsball/
results.

Willing to relocate: The opportunity would have to be remarkable (I do live in
Middle Earth, after all).

Technologies: My first programming language was AmigaBASIC, but most of my
recent experience is across the JavaScript stack: React, quite a lot of React
Native, Express, GraphQL, Postgres, Redis, Heroku, Jest. I'm an Arch Linux
daily driver.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/richchurcher/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/richchurcher/)

Email: rich.churcher@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/richchurcher](https://github.com/richchurcher)

Right now I'm teaching React and Node at Enspiral Dev Academy here in
Auckland, but I'm available for work in the new year. Let's talk.

------
hjdskes
Location: Stockholm, Sweden

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, just moved to Stockholm from The Netherlands

Technologies: C, Golang, Java, Python, Haskell, C++, Javascript, Bash, HTML5,
CSS, Linux, Pull-based & email based development, CI, Asynchronous & written
communication

Résumé/CV: available on request

Email: hjdskes@gmail.com

I am a recent university graduate with a Master of Science in Computer
Science. My interests are broad, but mainly I like anything operating systems
(incl. userland and desktop) and programming language theory, including
analyses and verification. My thesis had to do with abstract interpretation of
program transformations. You can find more about this on my website[0].

During my studies, I have been contributing to GNOME and other open source
software projects. In particular, I have participated in Google's Summer of
Code in the summer of 2017 where my project was to rewrite Piper. I did this
under the mentorship of Peter Hutterer from Red Hat. You can read more about
this project on my website[1].

My website also lists my other projects[2] and my other contributions[3].

[0]:
[https://www.hjdskes.nl/projects/msc/](https://www.hjdskes.nl/projects/msc/)

[1]:
[https://www.hjdskes.nl/contributions/piper/](https://www.hjdskes.nl/contributions/piper/)

[2]: [https://www.hjdskes.nl/projects/](https://www.hjdskes.nl/projects/)

[3]:
[https://www.hjdskes.nl/contributions/](https://www.hjdskes.nl/contributions/)

------
hervan

      Location: Rio de Janeiro
      Remote: Indifferent
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, CSS, Linux shell scripting, PHP, C#, Ocaml, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, MSSQL
      GitHub: https://github.com/hervan/
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vAtSYT8hVeElBJOY7Jv3O7IkUZpdHULS (PDF)
      Email: hervan@gmail.com
    

Software developer with 10+ years of experience in full-stack development,
focusing on front-end development for the past 3 years.

Seeking a Front-End Developer role with modern JavaScript technologies.

I'm also willing to work in a position related to Functional Programming--I
learned programming when I was 15 with Scheme, so I'm very excited at all the
spotlight FP is getting in the past few years. I lack commercial experience
with FP stacks (even though I achieved 100% grading in the past year's session
of the Ocaml MOOC), so a more introductory position would be acceptable.

------
llamataboot
Seeking Work | 5 year+ backend dev (Ruby/Rails)

Location: Midwest US/occasionally Europe

Remote: Only looking for remote work at this time

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, API design, API integration, learning:
Elixir, Elm

resume: [https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1](https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1)

li:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/)

github: [https://www.github.com/estiens](https://www.github.com/estiens)

\--

Social worker turned coder. (Former policy researcher, community organizer,
youth worker.) Proficient with Ruby (Rails/Sinatra), JS/CoffeeScript, API
design, TDD/BDD. Know my way around devops with docker, vagrant, AWS, Heroku,
etc. Looking for opportunities with organizations and companies that are
mission-driven and trying to address a social problem somehow. Have had side
projects on the FE of HN and led year+ long development projects.

------
muz715
Location: Calgary, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but I love to travel

Technologies: Java 8, Groovy, Spring Boot, Javascript, Node.js, Python,
ELK/ElasticSearch, Ruby, Redis, SQL (most platforms), Linux, Docker, Git,
Azure, AWS, Microservices, REST, SOA, GWT, XML, SOAP, Hibernate, PL/SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/murraybodor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/murraybodor/)
(full CV on request)

Email: murray.bodor [at] gmail.com

I have over 20 years experience solving business problems with technology. As
a longtime consultant, I've written enterprise software for many large
organizations, and I'm very experienced in application integration. As a past
CTO of my own startup, I understand the challenges of getting a product to
market. I'm experienced in working remotely, both in new product development
as well as support, sustainment & operations. I'm a self-starter, professional
and great with customers.

------
csbartus
\- Location: Europe, Remote, Design and code

\- Remote: Yes, with experience

\- Willing to relocate: Maybe

\- Technologies: Product, User interface and experience design, React, Vue,
WordPress

\- Resume/CV: [http://metamn.io/csongor-bartus-
resume.pdf](http://metamn.io/csongor-bartus-resume.pdf)

\- Email: bartus.csongor@gmail.com

I'm a designer and developer creating user interfaces and experiences with new
aesthetics. My works stand out from the crowd. One of them was featured on
Brutalist Websites, another in the WordPress theme store.

On front-end I use React and Vue, on back-end my current framework of choice
is WordPress; in the past I used Ruby on Rails, static site generators, and
Yii/PHP.

I'm most useful in creating products for startups, or handle the online
presence for small brands and businesses on long term.

\- Portfolio: [http://metamn.io/](http://metamn.io/)

\- Studio: [https://morethemes.baby/](https://morethemes.baby/)

------
phainomenon
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Depends

Willing to relocate: No (t yet)

Technologies: Python, R-lang, MariaDB, Redshift, BigQuery, hbase, Solr, Spark,
docker, jenkins, git, aws, gcloud, a little bit of Scala, C++

Resume/CV: email me

Email: mdeutsch@outlook.com

Hi!

I am a trained mathematician/statistician (MSc) and have worked as machine
learning engineer/data scientist for a couple of business- and technology-
related AI-projects, mainly building and deploying ml-models.

I have experiences in the fields of NLP/text-mining, RNN architectures, time
series forecasting, ensemble architectures, additive modeling, Bayesian
modeling, Reinforcement Learning with MDPs and nonlinear optimization. My
techstack includes python, R, pytorch, tensorflow, jenkins, docker and others.
I co-authored papers in the field of Bayesian supervised learning for NIPS and
ECML.

I enjoy working in a highly motivated, solution-oriented team which is eager
to learn. I look for innovative projects in the fields of applied machine
learning and data science who aim to change the world for the better.

------
wolframhempel
Location: Berlin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS/Node, Browser and WebGL, Networking and Protocols

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/wolframhempel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wolframhempel/)

Email: wolfram@arcentry.com

Hi, I'm Wolfram :-)

I've run deep tech startups, large-scale engineering efforts and build leading
open source projects. I've got a bit of a gap and would love to help someone
get an interesting project of the ground or solve a tough problem.

Some of my projects

\- I've created [https://deepstream.io](https://deepstream.io) \- the leading
realtime data server (6000 Github Stars)

\- I've created [https://arcentry.com/](https://arcentry.com/) \- a 3D cloud
infrastructure planning and monitoring tool, written in Vue and WebGL

\- I've created [http://golden-layout.com/](http://golden-layout.com/) \- a
webapp layout manager (4000 Github stars) and sold it to NASA, JP Morgan, Bank
of America and others

Some of my work experience

\- I've launched [https://deepstreamhub.com](https://deepstreamhub.com) \- a
realtime platform startup. Raised 1.5m in funding and grew it to 16 employees.

\- I used to be a VP of Trading Technology at JP Morgan London

\- I worked extensively in finance and trading, visualisations, networking and
built complex web apps, e.g.
[https://vimeo.com/143728632](https://vimeo.com/143728632)

------
ncrmro
Have lots of expirence working with React served from diffrent backends such
as Node.JS, Django, Rails, Wordpress etc. Also set up CI featuring unit and
Selenium tests and CD using Docker on AWS.

Ansible to set up home server at home using ubuntu and a ZFS z2 raid array
with Prometheus, Grafana, Graylog and Ubiqiti Controller.

Location: Houston, TX Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
React, Redux, Relay, Apollo, GraphQL, Typescript/Flow, Node, Python, Django,
PHP(Can write Wordpress Themes and Plugins), Ruby, PostgreSQL, Ansible, Docker
AWS, CI, Selenium, KVM/Xen, Bootstrap/Material Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cnr-
fQhLn0skkDTLjI1jPF6Zn2J...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cnr-
fQhLn0skkDTLjI1jPF6Zn2Jz-g7j) Email: ncrmro+jobs@gmail.com

[http://github.com/ncrmro](http://github.com/ncrmro)

------
laaph
Location: Kayseri, Turkey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, to any EU country

Technologies: Python, Perl, Unity/C#, Matlab, C

Resume/CV available on request

Email laaph@laaph.com

About a year ago I moved from the US to Turkey to be with my wife. My steady
remote work had been slowly phased out, and I've been focusing on learning
Turkish and my own attempts at being an independent app developer.
Unfortunately my finances have been running out faster than my apps (mostly
games) and occasional contracts bring in.

I've got a varied history; I've worked in the sciences, in system
administration, and in marketing and analytics. While I've listed my main
programming languages, I have a smattering of experience in many other topics
including Java, C++ (with Borland), Objective-C, Squirrel, PHP, SQL, bash,
Wordpress, and many more. I have experience working remotely. I've done plenty
of contract work, but would prefer full employment.

I am open to hearing about any interesting positions. Thank you.

------
skang
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Sure, but will take in office as well.

Willing to relocate: Preference is anywhere in California

Technologies: Python, Java, Adobe XD, Illustrator, Photoshop, GIMP, Inkscape,
InVision, Balsamiq 3, Flash CS3, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, node.js, Express,
mongoDB, REST, SQL, Flask, React, Bootstrap, Semantic UI, Heroku, Docker

Résumé/CV:
[https://zety.com/mycv/sujot_kang](https://zety.com/mycv/sujot_kang) or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sujotkang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sujotkang/)

Email: kangsujot@gmail.com

Hi, my background is in UX and HCI, I have experience in QA, and I am
interested in UX and software development (web dev). If you are looking for a
self-motivated person who is in love with both the design process and
development, feel free to send me an email or contact me via LinkedIn. Thank
you :)

------
cascada
Location: Latin America

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Haskell, Elixir, Go; /secondary/
C/C++, Assembly, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

At the moment I'm available part-time because I'm working for my client on a
Sharetribe.com web service.

\-------

The most recent project I'm working on for my client:

[https://tappon.co](https://tappon.co) \-- marketplace built on top on
Sharetribe

Thanks && Cheers.

------
mark3141

      Location: Kitchener-Waterloo, ON, Canada  
      Remote: Negotiable  
      Willing to relocate: Yes  
      Technologies: Python, R, SQL, JS, HTML, CSS 
      Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/markmeleka  
      Email: mark.meleka1@gmail.com  
      Experience: Junior
    

I have experience in web development (JS, HTML, CSS), data analysis (Python,
R, SQL), and startups (ex-Sortable). I solve ambiguous problems by asking good
questions and executing quickly.

Also, I'm an Effective Altruist, have a business degree, and have been to 50+
countries around the world.

My most recent direct manager said of me:

"He distinguished himself by accepting sole or lead roles in complex and
under-specified projects, yet managed to accurately assess what was needed and
accomplished just that. He worked well within and between teams and brought
his unique understanding of data and data visualization to bear in very
beneficial ways."

------
rramadass
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Is a must requirement.

Willing to relocate: Unfortunately, cannot at this time.

Technologies: Networking Protocols (TCP/IP, IPSec, VoIP etc.), Security,
Embedded, C, C++ are the main ones.

Résumé/CV: Please see
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rramadass](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rramadass).
An overview of what i am looking for is also mentioned there. Detailed CV will
be provided on request.

Email: rramadass@gmail.com

PS: While my profile lists projects/technologies i have worked on, i am by no
means limited to them. I like to learn new domains/technologies and develop
systems for/using them. For example, i am currently quite interested in
Embedded Systems with a focus on Reliability; i.e. how does one design and
implement them and what are the basic principles? See Michael Pont's books
from SafeTTy Systems and the GRISP project for some info.

------
sjsamson
Location: San Francisco, CA, USA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Resume/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/suri-samson](https://linkedin.com/in/suri-
samson)

Email: sjsamson86{a t}gmail{d o t}com

Technologies: Servers, Networking, Storage, GNU/Linux, Docker, Kubernetes,
VMware, OpenStack, CI/CD, Distributed Systems, Infrastructure

About me: Bay Area native. Lifelong technologist. Built my first computer when
I was 8, installed Red Hat Linux and Slackware in late 1900s, which sparked my
interest in technology and set me on the path I am on. Experience and skills
in the Systems/Infra/DevOps/SRE space, from data center/hardware up to
supporting apps, recent years focusing on emerging cloud native computing
stack. Many areas of interest, and would interested in applying skillset into
various industries and verticals like transportation, energy, agriculture,
etc.

------
carrigan
Location: Durham, NC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Backend Development (Ruby, Elixir, and Python), Embedded Device
Development (Firmware in C and C++, design and layout in Eagle and many
others), Frontend Development (vanilla HTML+JS+CSS preferred but also
experienced with React)

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/briancarrigan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/briancarrigan/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/briancarrigan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/briancarrigan/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/carrigan](https://github.com/carrigan)

Email: brian@bcarrigan.com

I have been working as a mixed web and connected device freelance professional
since last September and am open for contract based work or a full-time
position at a hardware or IoT focused product shop.

------
Cheezmeister
New York native with just under 10 years professional experience (15 years
total). Full-stack engineer with no real specialties and too many side
projects.

Seattle has treated me well but it's time to say goodbye. I intend to relocate
to Boston, but for the right fit could end up elsewhere.

\---

    
    
      Location: Seattle -> Boston
      Remote: Is a strong plus
      Willing to relocate: Only for a great fit.
      Technologies: C, JS, Elixir, Java, Ruby, POSIX, Vimscript...whatever's right for the job.
      Résumé/CV: http://resume.bml.rocks
      Email: hnb@luchenlabs.com
    

\---

[http://bml.rocks](http://bml.rocks) |
[http://twitter.com/chzmstr](http://twitter.com/chzmstr) |
[http://github.com/cheezmeister](http://github.com/cheezmeister)

------
saosebastiao

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: R, SQL, Scala (+ Java), ML, Linear Programming
      Résumé/CV: Provided upon request
      Email: saosebastiao@gmail.com
    

I'm primarily a business intelligence engineer / data scientist / analyst with
8 years experience in Supply Chain Management, Operations, and Finance. I have
been using R and SQL for 8 years, Scala for 5 years. While most of my
programming is in the realm of data analytics, I do have some limited
experience with general purpose programming, having developed a web backend
(Play Framework), a transshipment network simulator, and a (currently in prod)
futures algotrading system. Although I don't have formal CS training, I'd
probably rate myself as an entry level software engineer, willing to be
mentored.

------
alexkadis

      Location: Cleveland, OH
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
         OOP: C#, .NET, MVC, PHP
         Unit Testing: TDD, integration testing, MS Test, Mocha
         Databases: SQL, MS SQL, MySQL, MS Access, Salesforce
         Client Side: JavaScript, TypeScript, jQuery, HTML, Responsive Design (CSS Flexbox, Bootstrap)
         Miscellaneous: Git, RegEx, WordPress, Visual Studio 2017, Apache, NGINX, Pivot Tables, pair programming
      GitHub:  https://github.com/alexkadis/
      Email:  first name at kadis.me
    

Software Developer and Project Manager with 7 years of experience in database
creation and administration, coordination and implementation of software
projects, user training, and multi-stakeholder budgeting.

Seeking a software developer role with opportunities to learn from and grow
with peers and mentors.

------
neutz
Location: Boston

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends.

Technologies: Python (django, drf, numpy), Javascript (React, Vue, vanilla).
Tangential exposure to
Typescript/Matlab/C++/Golang/HTML/CSS/Java/jQuery/Tensorflow/Keras.

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/ztaira14/zachs_resume/blob/master/Zachary...](https://github.com/ztaira14/zachs_resume/blob/master/ZacharyTairaResume.pdf)

email: see resume

about me: I'm a senior BS/MS student at Northeastern University with a year of
paid, full-time experience working in industry. I'm looking for a role
starting mid 2019, preferably in data engineering or somewhere on the back-
end.

However, I also enjoy the business side of things, and am comfortable in
customer-facing roles due to my experience with Sales Engineering.

Good luck with the job search, everyone!

~~~
ausbah
shoutout to a fellow NEU student, good luck searching!

------
letorruella
Location: Washington DC Remote: Ok

Technologies: Python(Django, Flask), JavaScript(Jquery, React, Vue, Knockout)
HTML, CSS.

Recent Udacity Grad with a full stack certificate, working on ways to show my
worth.I am looking to work with anyone that is willing to give me the shot as
full stack or front end junior developer.

Email:letorruella@gmail.com

------
howard941
Location: Sarasota

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Only within Fla

Technologies: Embedded/firmware/bare iron and *nix/RF/crypto/; Mulithreaded
STM Cortex M4 ARM, Kinetis KE Cortex M0+; IAR IDE; Embedded Linux on Raspberry
Pi / Broadcom BCM2837, gcc, gdb; dsPIC33 MCU, MPLABX; UML; debugging
development prototype hardware; embedded HTTP server; power generation
systems; TCP and UDP over IP; Ethernet; power line communications; RS-485;
RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE; storage scopes; visual studio; c#; Java w/Android
Studio; GPS. More at resume link; licensed attorney; amateur radio extra class

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/howardgoldsteinfla/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/howardgoldsteinfla/)

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

No contracting please, I'm in a perm position with benefits.

------
devopscandidate
Location: NYC (from SF, no relo costs required)

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: to NYC

Technologies: AWS, Python, Boto3, RDS, AutoScale, S3, Terraform, Ansible,
Chef, several more.

Resume: I've been at the DevOps game successfully for 5 years now. Have
experience working with multiple cloud providers though AWS and/or GCP are
preferable, contributions to major open source projects as both bug fixes and
features, and constantly learning new things. Now considering local, 100
percent remote, or NYC options, aiming for the next step up in the career and
to get more hands on production experience with Docker and K8s. Full resume
available upon request.

Email: hnhiringthread [at] gmail [dot] com

Thanks.

Additional notes: very specifically looking to relocate to NYC, currently in
SF. Can pay for my own costs to relocate if needed for the right opportunity
and company. Internal recruiters preferred.

------
brandonb2124
Location: Phoenix AZ, looking to relocate to Los Angeles CA

Remote: Not preferred

Willing to Relocate: Los Angeles only

Technologies: Python, JS, Django, React, HTML/CSS, mySQL, PHP

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandon-
bynum](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandon-bynum)

Email: brandonb2124@gmail.com

Experience: Junior

I'm currently freelancing while working customer support during the day.

I have a B.S. in Information Science (2018) and skills in web dev (Python, JS,
PHP, React, Django, Node) as well as creative skills in Adobe Photoshop,
Premiere, and Lightroom with content production.

I'm currently looking for a development position and am extremely motivated
and passionate with interests in being challenged with opportunities that will
grow my technical and social skills in a professional environment while also
allowing my current skills to shine.

~~~
vira28
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vRBLRiIe-
aEaENJH...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vRBLRiIe-
aEaENJHHPdnpXW-o1267CELGeIrYWlYUqrZwJsqSJpDKlSbAAbAlts2mnnmVOVfNrOTA0E/pub)

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
peterburkimsher
Location: EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Embedded, control systems, AppleScript, Bash, C, C++, Java,
JavaScript, PHP, Python, TensorFlow, Verilog.

CV:
[http://peterburk.free.fr/Peter_Burkimsher_CV.pdf](http://peterburk.free.fr/Peter_Burkimsher_CV.pdf)

Email: peterburk@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Peter, an international geek. I graduated with a first-class MEng in
Electronic Systems Engineering from Lancaster University in the UK with an
exchange year in UCSB. Then I went to many places on Working Holiday visas to
choose where I'd like to live. I now have 4 years continuous relevant work
experience from a memory card manufacturer in Taiwan, where I wrote software
for the microSD testing machines. I like side projects, and I upload my
software here on Show HN and hardware to Hackaday.

------
andwilson
Location: San Francisco!

Remote: Possible

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Front-end (React, React Native, UI/UX, Firebase) and data
science (Python, R, advanced data analytics, ML models, financial modeling)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.andwilson.com/about](https://www.andwilson.com/about)

Email: awilson@acclimate.io

Industrial engineering -> boutique strategy consulting -> software engineering
for a startup -> data science freelancing -> full-stack ML app consulting
(acclimate.io). Being in the Bay Area, I want to work with intelligent people,
bringing ML models into production and/or creating engaging front-end
experiences. Open to contracting, part-time, and full-time opportunities.
Really excited to join a passionate team to contribute meaningfully to their
vision.

------
camelspade
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes (have worked remotely for a little over 1.5 years now), on site
too of course (if in or around Toronto)

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment, just moved recently

Technologies: C, C++, Golang, Python, Shell scripting, Docker,
Kubernetes/OpenShift, x86 assembly (every now and then)

Resume/CV: Can send via email

Email: mohd DOT adi91 AT gmail DOT com

Experience: ~5 years

Hello! I have been working on systems that enable real-time, low latency, live
media processing for adaptive bitrate (ABR) Over-the-Top (OTT) video streaming
services.

Main programming language is C++ (occasionally some C), along with Golang for
some additional services. Used python and shell scripts for writing various
utilities/installers, along with Jenkins and Artifactory for our CI/CD
pipeline. Worked on various aspects of the live media preprocessing pipeline
from ingest (MPEG-2 TS, SDI) to adaptive transport stream (ATS) multiplexing
and ABR packaging (HLS/HSS/MPEG-DASH), and everything else in between. Led the
development efforts for a couple of products, one of which was a high
availability (HA) distributed system written in Go for synchronizing live
streaming channels across data centers.

Have spent a fair bit of time optimizing our products and identifying
bottlenecks through profiling, and instrumenting Linux system calls using
tools such as perf, SystemTap, etc. Delved into x86 assembly and SIMD
intrinsics as part of this work too. While not an expert in JavaScript, I've
also debugged JS based media players for identifying and fixing
playback/streaming issues in various clients.

Comfortable with deploying applications into Kubernetes or OpenShift based
infrastructure via ansible, and using jinja2 templating for configuring the
services.

Currently looking for a backend engineer role where I can contribute towards
building and scaling applications or products. I am always open to learning
new technologies/domains!

------
icebraining
Location: EU

Remote: Yes, only (3-4 annual trips if needed)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python/Django/Postgres/Debian primarily, also JavaScript, Rails,
Go, MySQL, Docker, Git, etc, etc. Some experience with Lambda and DynamoDB
(currently using them while learning Idris).

Résumé/CV: [https://andreparames.com/resume](https://andreparames.com/resume)

Email: hnjobs@andreparames.com

I consider myself a Python developer with a decent generalist background -
hardware, protocols, OSs, etc. I enjoy bug finding and fixing, particularly if
it involves light reverse engineering. Besides development, I've done system
administration, L2+ support, mentored interns and taught classes. I've also
contributed to open source projects, and am a card-carrying FSFE member :)

------
matthiaswh
Location: Upstate New York, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, JavaScript, Vue.js, WordPress, InfusionSoft, Pen
& Paper

Résumé/CV: [https://matthiashager.com/](https://matthiashager.com/)

Email: mwhager87 at gmail

Pros:

\- long history of online marketing AND web development gives me a unique
perspective

\- incredibly quick learner and am constantly pushing myself to expand and
improve

\- 6+ years experience working remotely

\- 5+ years freelancing shows I'm self-motivated, a great communicator, and
other cliché résumé words

\- I now know how to type é (without copy-pasting!)

Cons:

\- our cats like to cry at me when I'm on calls

\- I've been told I can be sarcastic, but I simply don't see it

\- I'm unfortunately not musically inclined, so if you ask new employees to
sing a song on their first team call, I'm noping out of there so fast (yes,
this is apparently a real thing)

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe US / Canada / Singapore

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist

------
longas
Location: Madrid/Zaragoza, Spain

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: JavaScript, C#, Python, Node.js, React, Vue, WebSockets, Web
Scraping, SQL, NoSQL, Serverless, DevOps, Cloud (AWS, Google Cloud, Digital
Ocean)

Résumé/CV: available on request

Email: glongas@gmail.com

Over 5 years of experience working and developing for multiple software
sectors, the last 2 working as a contractor/freelance. I love larning new
technologies and developing projects from start to finish:

\- [https://ggifs.tv/](https://ggifs.tv/) \-
[https://planetleapgame.com/](https://planetleapgame.com/) \-
[http://glongas.com/rl/](http://glongas.com/rl/)

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: java, distributed systems, high scalability, machine learning

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSj...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1TbFTBIiat372mZ6hW7coNBhadSjWmnRnIv6mTlkBU2g/edit)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kiril-me](https://github.com/kiril-me)

10+ years of large-scale distributed backend systems in Java. Architected
high-load systems, load-test frameworks, web performance monitor dashboards,
lambda architecture.

~~~
kiril-me
PDF CV
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/bfqmxo9pcqy5aj5/CV_Kirils_Mensikov...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/bfqmxo9pcqy5aj5/CV_Kirils_Mensikovs.pdf)

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: java, distributed systems, high scalability, machine learning,
python, go

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/bfqmxo9pcqy5aj5/CV_Kirils_Mensikov...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/bfqmxo9pcqy5aj5/CV_Kirils_Mensikovs.pdf)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kiril-me](https://github.com/kiril-me)

10+ years of large-scale distributed backend systems in Java. Architected
high-load systems, load-test frameworks, web performance monitor dashboards,
lambda architecture.

------
nullz3r0

      Location: San Francisco Bay Area
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: IT, have been learning devops technologies. Ansible, terraform, have experience with AWS ec2, sns, cloudwatch. C++, python.
      Résumé/CV: 
      Email: I can send resume through email
    

I am a college student that has been trying to break into the tech industry. I
have C++ experience from the courses I have taken at my college. Recently I
have become very interested in the DevOps || SRE (people use different terms)
industry. I have been learning about the tools most often used so ansible,
terraform, docker, vagrant, AWS. I am looking for either an internship, part-
time or full-time position.

------
jenks
Alden as a Service

\--------

Backend / DevOps

Location: Rhode Island

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: not for the next 6 months

Technologies: Django, Kubernetes Docker, AWS Lambda, Node, GeoDjango
Postgresql, PostGIS, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Sentry, SourcePawn

Latest Open Source Project: [https://thicc.io](https://thicc.io)

Latest Startup: [https://metoo.io](https://metoo.io)

Résumé/CV: [https://aldenjenkins.com](https://aldenjenkins.com)

Email: please use my serverless contact form on aldenjenkins.com

What's unique about me is my outlook on life: My desire to learn to love, and
my love for learning. I try to raise the collective consciousness by
understanding and mastering life holistically one day at a time.

I love you... yes you! :)

------
arnvald
Location: Netherlands

Remote: yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: I'm primarily using Elixir, Ruby, JavaScript, I've learned
plenty of frameworks, and have some limited devops experience; I'm more than
happy to learn something entirely new

Resume/CV: [https://www.gwitek.com/resume](https://www.gwitek.com/resume)

Email: check my resume or profile

Additionally: I've been working as a team leader and later head of
engineering. I prefer a role which will allow me to use my interpersonal
skills and leadership experience. I still code quite a lot. More information
at [https://www.gwitek.com/hire-me](https://www.gwitek.com/hire-me)

------
bit1

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Open to it
      Willing to relocate: Only within Washington and Oregon
      Technologies: bare-metal and RTOS-based embedded C & C++ in avionics. Delphi, Python, and Lua for Windows tools.
      Résumé/CV: Available on my portfolio website https://coderjames.bitbucket.io/
      Email: james@jdooley.org
    

I'm a Senior Embedded Software Engineer that prefers to work at the hardware /
software boundary. I enjoy new-board bring-up and device drivers. 100% of my
experience is in FAA-certified avionics under a DO-178 process, so I
understand and appreciate the need for a Culture of Quality in a development
team.

------
dcminter

      Location: Stockholm, Sweden
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Spring, Hibernate, Linux, SQL, and a whole pile of other bits and pieces.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/dcminter/
      Email: dave@paperstack.com
    

I'm a very experienced Java software developer and debugging something
gruesome in a complex codebase is my idea of a good time. I also enjoy
documenting the hell out of things - apropos of which I'm the author of a few
books with Apress.

I'm looking for a full time or part time job with a smaller company, so ping
me if you're up to something interesting and I look like a good fit.

------
adamrezich
Location: South Dakota

Remote: Yes (with experience)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: web design and programming (JS, PHP, Node, CSS (and variants),
SQL, Vagrant), game design and programming (C, C++, C#, Python, Godot, a bit
of Unity)

Résumé/CV: [http://rezich.com/resume.pdf](http://rezich.com/resume.pdf)

Email: adam@rezich.com

Current web development contract (scrap.tf, the most popular Team Fortress 2
item-trading community) is ending soon, looking for work to replace it. I am
quick at learning anything I don't already know how to use, and I enjoy making
software that people want to use.

Please only contact me with serious employment opportunities; offers to use
your job-hunting site will be ignored.

------
peterwwillis
Location: Philadelphia, PA

Remote: Yes (with experience)

Willing to relocate: Within tri-state area, possibly overseas or west coast

Technologies: TCP/IP, Web tech, Distributed computing, Linux, Coding
(Bash/Perl/Python/C), DevOps, SRE, Cloud (AWS)

Resume/CV: [https://goo.gl/cz89yQ](https://goo.gl/cz89yQ)

Email: myusername at gmail

Experience as a sysadmin, software dev, security analyst, and devops
engineer/sre. Seeking opportunities to improve quality of service and best
practices.

I'm putting together a free CC-licensed DevOps wiki, so contact me if your org
would like to contribute to it! Goal is to make a knowledge base and guides
for any kind of team using DevOps principles.

------
legs
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Computer Security (pentesting, web app, reverse engineering,
network infrastructure, mobile app)

Résumé/CV:
[https://dylan.legg.io/resume.pdf](https://dylan.legg.io/resume.pdf)

Email: dylan@legg.io

Brooklyn based security engineer looking for side pentesting work outside of
my day job. Throw me any web app, server, mobile app, or firmware and I'll
find some vulns for you. I know your startup needs some security analysis but
doesn't want to pay for the big guys (one of those giant or boutique
consulting companies). Email me, someone who used to work for them and now
works full-time defending Vimeo from the bad guys.

------
oldboyFX
We're a high-grade self-managing team of two specialized in mapping out,
designing, and delivering complex custom-built web applications on time.

We have a lot of positive experiences working with non-technical founders and
guiding them through all stages of the product lifecycle.

Read more on [http://codetree.co](http://codetree.co)

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No, but we can visit early and often

Email: ivor@codetree.co

\---

IVOR REIC | FRONT-END, UX DESIGN, CONVERSION

Tech: HTML/CSS, Javascript (ES6+), React, Vue, d3, Webpack, npm and more

\---

VEDRAN MARCETIC | BACK-END, DEVOPS, SYSTEM ADMINISTRATION

Tech: Ruby on Rails, Elixir, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS and more

\---

Read more on [http://codetree.co](http://codetree.co)

------
alanwx1e
A US citizen and Maryland resident seeking remote contract or full-time
development opportunities leveraging my front-end, back-end and big data
experience. Please find my resume below for details of my 22 years of
experience in software development. Thank you.

    
    
      Location: Bowie, MD
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: Java, J2EE, Spring (core, boot, security, web, data), SQL, HTML5, Javascript, AngularJs, Postgres, MySql, MongoDB, Node.js
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1phfW0kRmwucbzzfXSof659uTOJ0vJ5LnZcehcGcoWkY/edit
      Email: alanpayne@digitalkeyway.com

------
mfazalul
Location: Rochester, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Keras, Tensorflow, scikit, etc), Java, Web development

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mfazalul/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mfazalul/)

Email: my username at gmail.com

Hi, I'm Muhammad. I'm currently enrolled for my PhD at RIT, and expecting to
graduate in 2020. I'm interested in summer internships (+ Fall if necessary)
for the role of Software Engineer or Research intern. My current area of focus
is urban analytics using neural networks. I have been collaborating with the
city of Rochester to find machine learning solutions for social science
problems.

------
indigo747
Location: Bay Area

Remote: Either

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rails, Clojure, Java, C#, Elixir, Rust, Linux, PostgreSQL,
Docker.

Résumé/CV:
[https://atamis.me/downloads/resume.pdf](https://atamis.me/downloads/resume.pdf)

Email: see resume

I'm a generalist programmer with strong vocational experience in web
application development and additional experience in graphics programming,
systems programming, and functional programming. I've worked in startups and
large enterprises. I'm a junior programmer, but I've been programming in some
respect for over a decade. I love learning and mastering new technologies and
languages.

------
shubhankar65
Location: India Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies: JavaScript
(nodejs,angular,Vuejs) html,CSS(SAAS),php. Resume:
[https://shubhankardas.me](https://shubhankardas.me) Full stack developer,
experience of 2+ years in building products from scratch. Worked with
3startups. Email: shubh065@gmail.com Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shubhankardas/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shubhankardas/)
Passionate about new technology and looking for a front-end focused full stack
role.

------
sekai
Location: Lithuania, Vilnius

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Mainly focused on Android Development, 3+ years experience;
Kotlin, Java. Comfortable with RxJava, Retrofit, Dagger 2. Familiar with most
popular architectures: MVP, MVC, MVVC.

Notable things: released a few apps,
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koncius.lo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.koncius.loopwall)
250k+ installs, and counting.

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/akoncius/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/akoncius/)

Email: odnet.c@gmail.com

------
white4
Location: India

Remote: Open to working remote.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, Machine Learning, Big Data, Computer Vision,
Redis, Kafka, Spark, Hadoop, Tensorflow.

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZvwfV5_6mMu-
INayQis2XtHe65s...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZvwfV5_6mMu-
INayQis2XtHe65ssOr9Q/view?usp=sharing)

Email: arwaarif1994@gmail.com

Hi,

I am a software developer experienced in Machine Learning, Big Data and
Computer Vision. I am also a open source developer. Currently, I am actively
looking for jobs and will be available to work immediately.

I am open to exploring new opportunities, while exploiting my current skill
set.

------
jcbmllgn
Location: Boston -> Europe Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Rails, JavaScript, AngularJS. Data Analytics - Looker, SQL, Python. Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jcbmllgn/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jcbmllgn/)
Email: jacobdmulligan@gmail.com

I was the first hire at PillPack and with the team right up to the Amazon
acquisition. I wore many hats here, I did front and back end development,
analytics, financial modeling, operations analytics, project and product
management.

Looking for startups with real-world impacts

------
daleco
Location: CT / NY Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Sketch, Axure, Principle, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dlecoutre/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dlecoutre/)
(email me for my resume)

Portfolio: www.ocelad.com (in the process of adding more to it)

Email: dlecoutre[at]gmail.com

Actively looking for a UX/Product Designer position. I have a broad tech
experience (Building Design systems, research, eye tracking, tactile
feedbacks...). Over 12 years of experience in Software (Java, web, mobile) and
Cognitive engineering (Human Factor, User centered design).

Startup, corporate and research experience.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Full stack developer

Location: Edinburgh, UK or remote

Résumé/CV: [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Full stack software developer with over 10 years experience including a PhD in
software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node, TypeScript, AngularJS, Vue,
jQuery), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku, AWS and
Firebase.

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and implementing required changes.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by integrating test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews.

Examples projects independently developed and sold by myself:

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
tests if your website is following 50+ SEO, speed and security web best
practices. Rated 4.9/5 with 15K+ active users and has paying users. Everything
was done by myself, including frontend and backend work (TypeScript, Vue,
Firebase, Docker, Node, Webpack, Netlify), website and UI design, and the
comprehensive best practices guide that goes with the Chrome extension
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).

\- Fresco for Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fres...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fresco.pro)),
easy to use yet feature packed digital painting app for phones and tablets.
The app features layers, customisable brushes, image filters and more. Rated
4/5, over 500K free downloads, over 10K copies sold. Implemented with Java and
C.

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for more.

------
holyspacepug
Location: Sacramento, CA looking to relocate to SF bay area/Greater LA

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Varying, mostly IT Help Desk/Junior Linux SysAdmin experience

Résumé/CV: [https://thatmike.com/resume](https://thatmike.com/resume)

Email: business@thatmike.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/formationtechnology/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/formationtechnology/)

Experience: Junior

Looking for IT Help Desk/Junior Linux Sysadmin opportunities that challenge my
technical and interpersonal skills so that I can use my education to empower
others.

------
prasadzone
A seasoned DevOps/SRE engineer with over 14 years of professional experience,
please find my CV below which will give more insights into my professional
experience and technical abilities. Thank you!

    
    
      - Location: Only Remote, due to the the family reasons.
      - Remote: Yes, Only looking for Remote.
      - Willing to relocate: No
      - Technologies: Kubernetes (CKA, CKAD Certified), Cloud Foundry, DevOps, Terraform, Golang 
      - Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1MWwL3WZxRg47IdTJaiTYz0rafe6vw7vF
      - Email: prasadzone@gmail.com

------
startupk22

      Location: Toronto
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Full-stack in Marketing 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.ericrafat.com/
      Email: ericrafat@icloud.com 
      About: I’m a growth lead, community builder, and founder 
      with previous startup experience in SaaS recruitment, but 
      also currently running an online early-stage startup 
      community of 5000+ members. I'm also a top tennis player and 
      always strive to add value. Please see my portfolio. Thanks 
      and cheers to building and growing the next big thing!

------
mekicha
Location: Moscow, Russia Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, but depends

Technologies: Python(Django/Flask), Javascript(React)/Nodejs(Express),
Golang(beginner)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/15eGTp-6skieGpCw8VB4tExNMFqI...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/15eGTp-6skieGpCw8VB4tExNMFqI..).

Email:emeka.icha@gmail.com

I'm a master's grad of computer science from Moscow, Russia with over a year
experience writing production software in Python.

I'm looking for an opportunity to take on more challenging responsibility and
grow as an engineer.

------
smag
About me: Product manager who appreciates design and code. Helped to create
successful new products at Google and startups. Looking for an organization
where I can help create software that "augments human intelligence."

    
    
      Location: Austin, Texas, USA
      Remote: Will consider
      Willing to relocate: Not initially
      Technologies: Self-taught HTML, CSS, Sketch, Abstract, Origami, Processing, some basic Ruby, Jekyll, Git
      Résumé/CV: See https://ssmagula.github.io/
      Email: stefan.smagula[at]gmail dot com

------
Abdizriel

      Location: Żołędowo, Poland
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Angular, Redux, RxJS, Webpack, SASS, NodeJS, ExpressJS, Serverless, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, AWS, GCP, Heroku, Jenkins, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RTDLO8lE6DJzE1NFJS-UhUIcr1tn2EBA/view
      Email: kontakt@marcinmrotek.pl
      GitHub: https://github.com/abdizriel
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/marcinmrotek

------
zernie
Location: Eastern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depending on the place

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React.js/Redux, Rspec, Typescript, SQL, CSS;

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/zernie/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zernie/)

Email: hnewsrails@boun.cr

Github: [https://github.com/zernie](https://github.com/zernie)

I'm currently working as a senior full-stack dev on a blockhain startup that
has raised more than 3 million $ in investments. My hourly rates are
reasonable and negotiable.

------
amourao
Researcher (with Ph.D. in Computer Science), with experience in Multimedia
Information Retrieval, Computer Vision and Machine Learning

Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++ (OpenCV, Poco, Armadillo, LibSVM, FLANN), Python (NumPy,
SciPy, sklearn, Django), Java (Lucene), ElasticSearch, Microsoft Azure, Vowpal
Wabbit

Résumé/CV: [https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/AndreMour...](https://andremourao.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/10/AndreMour..).

Email: andre.b.mourao@gmail.com

------
romcabrera
Location: Quito, Ecuador.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Oracle Databases, SQL, PL/SQL, Linux Admin, Shell Scripting, R
Language, Perl, Python (Sklearn, Numpy, OpenCV, Tensorflow), Matlab, Systems
Programming: C, C++ (OpenMP, OpenMPI), Algorithm Analysis, Java, Machine
Learning, Artificial Intelligence, Deep Learning, Big Data: Hadoop, Pig,
Spark, Scala; Multivariate Calculus, Linear Algebra, Probability and
Statistics.

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/UQZPnX](https://goo.gl/UQZPnX)

Email: rcabrera dot public at gmail

------
shatu29
Location: Dhaka, Bangladesh

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Laravel, VueJS, React Native

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a6g57DjpPmcR5nUMW-
YnoHfE...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a6g57DjpPmcR5nUMW-
YnoHfEDzpob0i1QVft_Ow-JUI/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: rashidul69 [at] gmail.com

I'm a full stack engineer with over 3 years of experience.Mostly worked with
Laravel & VueJS but also have experience with some other technologies like
Spring Boot, Android SDK, React Native, WordPress etc.

------
jrudisill

      Location: Atlanta, GA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, within the US
      Technologies: Python, SKlearn, Docker, Postgres
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/john-rudisill-02203314/
      Email: my username at gmail.com
    

Data scientist with 4 years experience building predictive machine learning
models for advertising, recommendation, fraud prevention, and consumer
behavior modeling. I am interested in both data scientist and machine learning
engineer roles.

------
metafex
Location: Vienna, AT

Remote: preferred

Résumé/CV: upon request, looking since _very_ recently

Technologies: Go, C, C++, Python, (No)SQL, Splunk, LogPoint, QRadar, binja,
IDA Pro

Email: elen@eisendle.ee

My name is Elen and I'm recently looking for new IT-Security related work
opportunities. The past years I've been working in various roles in IT-sec. I
have experience with reverse engineering, penetration testing, some SIEMs and
developing security related software (honeypots, etc). I also have experience
in developing hardware and security related aspects of ICS.

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York

Remote: Yes (Remote Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ReactJs, NodeJs, ES6, C#, .NET Core, AWS, Cyber-Security,
Asp.Net MVC, GraphQL, SQL

Software Engineer/Architect with expertise in various roles - Product
Development, Enterprise Software Engineering, Solution Architecture,
Agile/Scrum, Full-Stack, Cloud Computing, Data Analytics & Delivery.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

------
lykr0n
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Eh

Willing to relocate: Yes.

Technologies: Python 3 Development, Linux (CentOS) & Bash, VMware, oVirt/RHEV,
Nomad + Consul, ClickHouse, Ansible/Salt/Puppet, Postgresql, Stolon, Datadog +
Veneur, DNS, HAproxy and a bunch of other fun stuff

Resume: Upon request via Email- same with GitHub

Email: lykron@mm.st

Looking for, ideally: Systems focused SRE role, Systems Engineer, or Systems
Administrator (or some mixture of the 3).

I've been extremely involved recently with platform & application monitoring-
from health self-reporting, to service SLO monitoring

~~~
huntybeats
Hey! Let's have a chat about a Systems Engineering role at Quicken Loans. Send
me an email (huntercasperson@quickenloans.com) or I can reach out if you share
your email with me

------
artificiale
Location: France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Interests: Linux system programming and administration,
Virtualization (KVM, QEMU, libvirt), Storage (Ceph clustered storage, ZFS,
btrfs), Email/Messaging (full stack server-side, custom filtering software and
analysis), Infrastructure development, Databases

Résumé/CV:
[https://nxc.artificiale.net/index.php/s/mcB8eaFq9pRacjQ](https://nxc.artificiale.net/index.php/s/mcB8eaFq9pRacjQ)

Email: loris.hn [at] artificiale.net

------
tpietri
Location: Bordeaux, France Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not currently

Technologies: Java/Spring, SQL, Typescript/Angular, a bit of ReactJS, HTML,
CSS, Python, GIT

Résumé/CV: Can send via email

Email: to.pietri@gmail.com

Experience: 2 years in apprenticeship

Github: [https://github.com/Tom-Pietri](https://github.com/Tom-Pietri)

I am a full stack web developer, with main expertise in Java and Angular.

I worked for 2 years in apprenticeship (70% work / 30% classes) as a full
stack web developer.

I am currently looking for a remote position or close to Bordeaux.

------
ktross
Location: Detroit, MI, United States

Remote: Yes (Remote only, many years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP/Laravel/Symfony, Javscript/React/Angular/Vue, Web/Mobile.
Interested in Golang, but no experience.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kyleross/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kyleross/)

Email: kyle@ktross.com

I'm looking for something full-time and long term. My salary requirements can
be flexible for a remote position.

------
bazurbat
Location: Łódź, PL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Android, C, C++, Lua, Scheme, Bash, some Java and others

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/bazurbat](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/bazurbat)

Email: bazurbat@gmail.com

I am a versatile engineer with more than 10 years of industry experience in
different domains mostly focusing on embedded Linux as of late. I have an
extensive team leading experience and have seen through multiple projects
going to production from start to finish.

------
vannucci
Location: New Jersey/NYC Metro Area

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JS, ES6, Jenkins, AngularJS/Angular, Node,

HTML5/CSS, Python, physics/math background

CV: [https://goo.gl/U6EhXH](https://goo.gl/U6EhXH)

Email: vannucci@gmail.com

I'm a junior with 6+ months experience, my primary drives are learning,
sharing, and gaining as much exposure as I can. In addition to my normal work
on an ecommerce platform, I enjoy coding puzzles and challenges daily, as well
as mathematical and physics based challenges.

------
FiddlerClamp
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes, please!

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: Technical and marketing writer. Technical writing:
Documentation, install/admin guides, API references, online help, FAQs, KB
items. Marketing writing: Press releases, Web site copy, newsletters, blog
posts, brochures, data sheets, white papers.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/torontowriter/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/torontowriter/)

Email: jonathanacohen@gmail.com

------
Jarmahent
Location: Maryland

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, React, Electron, VCS, and much more

Resume: Dev story:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/y8hyuasq3tt5j2g/kdevstory.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/y8hyuasq3tt5j2g/kdevstory.pdf?dl=0)

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/jtm4xlsjdtvz211/kjhresume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/jtm4xlsjdtvz211/kjhresume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: kjh77966@gmail.com

------
irvingprime
Location: Western NY

Remote: Yes ONLY

Willing to Relocate: NO NO NO

Technologies: A few. Let's say Ruby on Rails

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/davidvandervort/](https://linkedin.com/in/davidvandervort/)

Email: drvandervort@gmail.com

About me: 19 patents. Many years of development experience. I spent 8 years in
corporate research leading technical teams, including remote and offshore
teams. If you need someone who knows how to build teams that deliver, get in
touch. Id love to help you.

------
KohgnaK
Location: Thonon-les-bains (France) - Close from Geneva and Lausanne
(Switzerland)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Possibly around Geneva Lake

Technologies: Sysadmin Linux, Ansible, Python, Django

Résumé/CV: linkedin.com/in/tomcklein

Email: tom.klein.job@gmail.com

Experience: Mid-range

My profile is the one of a Jack of All trades as I've always had extended
responsabilities spawning accross specialities (Sysadmin, web dev,
project/process management).

I'm currently looking for linux sysadmin positions with a heavy accent on
automation or a devops engineer role.

------
rflot
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Golang, Python (Django, DRF, Flask, Scrapy), Javascript (React,
Redux), Nodejs, Spark, Typescript, Flow.

Résumé/CV: [http://zachgoldstein.github.io](http://zachgoldstein.github.io)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/zach-
goldstein-90489a5/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/zach-goldstein-90489a5/)

Local Organiser For: Polyhack, Go-Toronto, TorontoJS, GoCon Canada

Email: zachgold@gmail.com

------
Zanfa
Location: Europe

Remote: Exclusively for the past 5 years

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Native Android/iOS, React, Golang, Node, Ruby on Rails,
Javascript/Typescript, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Postgres, Elastic, Java, Swift

Email: vahur.roosimaa (a) gmail.com

Plenty of startup experience shipping B2C/B2B mobile apps and internal
tooling, dashboards as well as data scraping and processing pipelines with a
bit of devops. Especially interested in short- to mid-term contracting porting
apps across platforms, building MVPs etc.

------
vstuart
Location: Vancouver, B.C., Canada

Remote: Preferably not (negotiable)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Molecular genomics; bioinformatics; NLP; ML

Résumé/CV:
[https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cv.pdf](https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cv.pdf)

Technical Biography:
[https://persagen.com/about/victoria/victoria_stuart.html](https://persagen.com/about/victoria/victoria_stuart.html)

Email: see C.V.

------
chynkm
Location: Cochin, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, JS, Go, ES2015(ES6), jQuery, Vue.js, SQL & PL/SQL, Bash
scripting, C

Résumé/CV:
[https://chynkm.github.io/resume/](https://chynkm.github.io/resume/)

Email: chynkm[at]gmail[dot]com

I am a PHP web application developer/DevOps freelancer with over 7+ years of
experience in multiple technologies. I would love to work on SAAS
applications; be a technical co-founder. Also open to part-time work.

------
djbeadle
Location: Morristown, NJ, looking to relocate to the UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Looking to relocate to the UK

Technologies: C#, Java, Angular, Python (and Flask), SQL, iOS development

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/x2YZWa](https://goo.gl/x2YZWa)

Email: djbeadle at googlemail.com

Website: [https://danielbeadle.net](https://danielbeadle.net)

Full stack web developer unafraid of hardware problems seeks role on a highly
motivated team in the United Kingdom.

------
filato
Location: Vologda, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, React, PHP, Laravel, WordPress, CSS/SASS

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/sergey-developer](http://bit.ly/sergey-developer)

Email: hello@serg.studio

I'm a full-stack engineer with over 10 years of experience. Last 3 years I'm
focusing on JS/React/Bootstrap on frontend and PHP/Laravel on backend. Big fan
of SaaS apps, will gladly help you if you need someone to build an MVP.

------
kelseydh
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: 5+ years Ruby on Rails, React + Redux, PostgreSQL / MySQL /
Firebase, cryptography, Heroku, AWS, Functional / OOP, HTML/CSS, Blockchain /
Ethereum (Solidity), Elixir, Stripe, medical / banking systems

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kelseyhannan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kelseyhannan/)

Email: kelseyh AT gmail.com

Experience: Senior

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes absolutely, yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Mathematics, machine learning, JavaScript, Python

Resume:
[https://www.odomojuli.com/resume/resume](https://www.odomojuli.com/resume/resume)

CV: Bay Area native. I live and breathe its culture. I'm a machine learning
specialist / designer. I help you make decisions based on data and automate
them.

Looking for an interesting challenge and opportunity.

Email: odomo.juli@gmail.com

Website: www.odomojuli.com

------
cyrilbenson47
Location: Philippines Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: PHP
(Laravel, Symfony, Codeigniter), Javascript (Angular 2 or 4 or 6, React, Vue
and JQuery, NodeJS, MeteorJS), Currently learning Python Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cyril-
yu-49769573/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cyril-yu-49769573/) Email:
cyrilbenson47@gmail.com

------
gnaman
Location: India

Remote: Open to working remotely

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, React, Node, SQL, Mongo, web(HTML,CSS,JS), Python, C++

Résumé: [https://www.namang.me/resume.pdf](https://www.namang.me/resume.pdf)

Email: me@namang.me

About Me: I'm a senior year student pursuing engineering with major in
Computer Science. Language agnostic with strong fundamentals looking for
Software Engineering roles starting mid 2019. If you like me, please get in
touch!

------
raugusta
Looking for an intern?

Location: Cleveland, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Objective C for iPhone/iPad, Swift, Oracle SQL, Visual
Basic, Appium, NodeJS, XML, XPath, JavaScript, C++

Resume/CV: Please contact me and I will email it. Email: ryaugusta@gmail.com

Looking to develop clean, viable, user-friendly and professionally programmed
Android, iOS and web based applications. Learn as much as I can, and become a
valuable asset to a team of hardworking, determined and creative people.

~~~
vira28
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vRBLRiIe-
aEaENJH...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vRBLRiIe-
aEaENJHHPdnpXW-o1267CELGeIrYWlYUqrZwJsqSJpDKlSbAAbAlts2mnnmVOVfNrOTA0E/pub)

------
ab071c41
Location: Portsmouth, NH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: VMware / ESXi sysadmin and automation engineer, HPE OneView and
HPE hardware, vRealize Automation, vRealize Orchestrator, VMware Log Insight,
Dell VxRack SDDC, REST APIs, Windows 2008 - 2012 R2 (prior position)

Résumé/CV: Please email me

Email: a.j.longchamps,gmail

\-----

Just getting started with: Ansible, Docker

Interested in: Full time work with benefits, automating all the things,
getting things done right the first time, and making things better as we go.

------
abradaric

      Location: Nuremberg, Germany
    
      Remote: No
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Python, Javascript, C, bash, git, Linux
     (general knowledge), Django, React, openCV (computer vision)
    
      Résumé/CV: --> https://abradaric.me/
    
      Email: antonio.bradaric [at] protonmail [dot] com
    
      note: looking for junior/entry level opportunities, fresh out of school (MSc CS)

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: GraphQL, MySQL, C++ , Matlab, Mathematica, Python, Java, LateX,
Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit Design Suite,
Lathes, Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools, Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics,
Spanish, Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/)

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

------
erinb
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies: Sketch, InVision, Photoshop, Illustrator, Google Analytics,
UserTesting, HTML/CSS

Resume: [http://erinobannon.com/](http://erinobannon.com/)

Email: erinkobannon[at]gmail.com

About me: user experience designer/UX designer/UX researcher/product designer.
I get to the core of a challenge, design and test multiple solutions, and ship
what works best.

------
zevektor
Location: Milano (Italy) or London (UK)

Remote: no

Willing to relocate: only in the cities mentioned above

Technologies: Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, Terraform, Docker, Kubernetes

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kAYtfSzxblYXB5GDcv1-elt6dvd...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kAYtfSzxblYXB5GDcv1-elt6dvdPOk81/view?usp=drivesdk)

Email: alessandro dot mangone at gmail dot com

------
mohangathala
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: prefer to work remote

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Druple, Wordpress, MySQL, JavaScript, jQuery, Codeigniter
and also interested to work with Salesforce( Apex, Visualforce and lightning)

ésumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RRjuyxxZgLM8MCXO3iA7csh0El...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RRjuyxxZgLM8MCXO3iA7csh0Eljd06BX)

Email: mohangathala@gmail.com

------
squashy
Location: Italy Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: well, it depends

Technologies: Java, C, Python, Javascript, NodeJS, AngularJS, Angular2,
jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML, XSL, GIT, MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

------
Codango
Location: Abuja, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Java (Java EE), PHP/Laravel, Javascript(NodeJs, VueJS, ReactJS),
MySQL, Docker, GIT, Terraform.

Résumé/CV:[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1D_kU86QIUewfyKHqPcWYiXty...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1D_kU86QIUewfyKHqPcWYiXtyzrSjZySN3Tq4cvKBL5w/edit?usp=sharing)

Email:verem.dugeri@gmail.com

------
wittiest
I'm a software engineer with experience in DevOps and fullstack engineering
(mostly backend). I've contributed to Atom, worked on CI/CD pipelines, and
created full stack applications with Ruby on Rails, Node, Express, and React.

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Okay

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/jo9keH](https://goo.gl/jo9keH)

Email: dustinparkerpearson@gmail.com

------
swoophoop

      Location: London
      Remote: Split
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavScript, React, Redux, C#
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sam-hooper-5771aa58/
      Email: samhoop31 [at] hotmail [dot] com
    

Looking to move away from c# Desktop development (WPF/Silverlight) after 3+
years experience to Web Based front end dev.

------
zargoht
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Role: Sr Qa tester

Technologies: SQL, Jenkins, Jmeter, SoapUI, JIRA, Confluence, Trello, Slack,
Gitlab, Github, Excel, Google Docs/Spreadsheets

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QNhYVx88_2YSvrYOZeeAEVYsbDB...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QNhYVx88_2YSvrYOZeeAEVYsbDBtJR7k)

Email: fedeforci@gmail.com

------
wilonth

        Location: HCMC, Vietnam  
        Remote: Yes  
        Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere maybe  
        Technologies: C++11, Javascript (Nodejs, koa, React, Redux, React Native), GraphQL, Python, Go, ElasticSearch, Postgres, AWS, Linux, Bash, OSX  
        Résumé/CV: https://www.visualcv.com/y5dcchc68lf38dj7l22k/pdf 
        Email: vn.haint@gmail.com

------
leenat
Location: San Jose / CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: QA / Manual Tester

Résumé/CV: can be shared upon request

Email: leenathomas2008 at yahoo dot co dot in

I've been away from work for a long time (maternity break), but I think I'm
now ready to get back to work. I have 2 years of manual tester experience.
Shoot me an email if would like to learn more about me and would like to give
me an opportunity (I'm on H4-EAD).

------
vikasnair
New-grad out of NYU CS looking for entry-level opportunities in software
engineering (backend/front-end/mobile).

Location: USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yea

Technologies: Python/Django, Swift, Java, Javascript/Node/ Express/React

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vikasnair/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vikasnair/)

Email: me@vikasnair.com

------
vikaskyadav
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: anywhere with good connectivity, pizza, and beer

Technologies: ReactJS, Python, Postgres, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Django,
Devops, Javascript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dQT5P2RYsgiBJDL08vl4nK3iPJ...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dQT5P2RYsgiBJDL08vl4nK3iPJlwFo6x)

Email: vikasharry03@gmail.com

------
nicoburns
Location: London, Uk

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Potentially. Cities only.

Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript (React/Angular/Node), Rust, PHP (Laravel),
Python, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://nicoburns.com/cv/cv-
nicoburns-2018.11.pdf](https://nicoburns.com/cv/cv-nicoburns-2018.11.pdf)

Email: hireme@nicoburns.com

More info on my CV. It's an interesting one :)

~~~
aaronbasssett
As someone who's had to read/review thousands of CVs, interesting != good.
Your CV is incredibly difficult to grok, if I have a stack of CVs to get
through and I can't immediately identify the information I need, I'm probably
going to pass

~~~
nicoburns
What information are you looking for?

------
txredking
Location: Dallas, TX

Remote: Open to it.

Willing to relocate: To Austin, TX yes as I am moving there anyways. Other
places most likely no, right now.

Technologies: Javascript, Node.js, React, Redux, MongoDB, HTML5, CSS,
ExpressJS, Hapi.js.

Resume/CV: [https://www.visualcv.com/rorymcl-
technical](https://www.visualcv.com/rorymcl-technical)

email: hirerory@gmail.com

------
bismarck611

      Location: Denver, CO
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, SQL, CSS3, HTML5, C#, Java
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/danwhudson/
      Email: dan@danwhudson.com
    

Last few years I've been working full stack in the health data field.

------
i_r7al

      Location: Rochester, NY, USA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, C#.NET, Java, SQL,  Assembly, C, JavaScript, Angular, XML, HTML, Selenium,Git and Linux
      Résumé/CV: http://0sl.in/resume
      Email: can be found in the resume above.

------
mallendeo
Location: Chile

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, Vue, Node, NoSQL, CSS Modules

Résumé/CV:
[https://mallendeo.com/resume.pdf](https://mallendeo.com/resume.pdf)

CodePen: [https://codepen.io/mallendeo](https://codepen.io/mallendeo)

------
lkazberova
Location: Batumi, Georgia

Remote: YES (I have worked remotely since 2012)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, Redux, Mobx, ES5-8, Node.js, Express, Koa, MongoDB,
MySQL, PostgreSQL, Docker, GIS

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/otP76F](https://goo.gl/otP76F)

Email: gis.programming@gmail.com

------
Pingk
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Scipy, Pandas, Matplotlib, Embedded C Linux.

Résumé/CV: Junior data scientist with a Physics background from the UK.
Currently a data science intern at talentfit.me, seeking permanent position in
downtown Toronto, Ontario.

Email: iamnickesh@gmail.com

CV available on request.

Thanks in advance!

------
kishan0326
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, ReactJS, React Native.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=15wF1_W-1Db3uEd5HwL2xG63wRi...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=15wF1_W-1Db3uEd5HwL2xG63wRilnm2SD)

Email: kishanmehta3@gmail.com

------
mcphail
Location: Dallas, Tx

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: product management experience with blockchain, fintech, and
healthcare

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryceamcphail/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryceamcphail/)

Email: mcphail.career@gmail.com

------
martoo6

      Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina  
      Remote: Yes  
      Willing to relocate: No  
      Technologies: Scala, Java, Javascript, Typescript, MongoDB, 
      Cassandra, Redis, ElasticSearch, Apache Spark  
      Résumé/CV: email me  
      Email: martoo6@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
hbeale
Location: Columbia SC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: About a year’s experience of front end web development.

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/hmbeale/Resume](https://github.com/hmbeale/Resume)

Email: holden.beale@gmail.com

------
vantran
Location: HCMC, Vietnam

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Rails, HTML, CSS, JS, React, Mobile

Email: vantran53@gmail.com

We're 2 developers with more than 8 years of working with Rails stack. You'll
get full-stack Rails development, including Dev Op work for a very reasonable
rate.

------
callagg6
Location: new york city

    
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Willing to relocate:yes
    
      Technologies: golang c# mysql
    
      Résumé/CV: 
    

www.linkedin.com/in/geoffreycallaghan/

    
    
      Email:callagg3@gmail.com

------
CreatedJst4Ths
Location: Tallahassee, Fl

Remote: Yes, currently.

Willing to relocate: Yes, in the US. Would love Denver area.

Technologies: C#, Python, JavaScript, HTML, etc. Currently mostly C#, wish to
primarily use Python.

Résumé/CV: Upon request

Email: user123 at vween dot com

No contracts please; permanent positions only.

------
karabesque
location: Oakland, CA

remote: yes

willing to relocate: yes, with some stipulations

technologies: full stack web dev - python, javascript, REST APIs, flask,
jinja, postgres, sqlalchemy, HTML5/CSS

resume/cv: see
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/karabonne/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/karabonne/)

email: kara _AT_ karabonne _DOT_ com

\----

just finished up Hackbright Academy, a full-stack engineering bootcamp for
women, and interested in working in open-source/non-profit/philanthropic tech.

creator of [http://bot.garden](http://bot.garden) \- bot-making playground!_

------
jason_slack
Location: upstate NY

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: perhaps

Technologies: c++ (20+ years), algo trading, game development (5 years), SQL
Admin (Oracle, SQL Server, MySQL (10 years)), community management

Résumé/CV: I would love to share it!

Email: slackmoehrle@gmail.com

------
cekisakurek
Location: Berlin

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, php

Résumé/CV:
[https://trunk.cihan.rocks/cv.pdf](https://trunk.cihan.rocks/cv.pdf)

Email: mail@cihan.rocks

------
juanuys
Location: London/UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web, ML

Résumé/CV: [https://uys.io/cv](https://uys.io/cv)

Email: juan+hn@uys.io

------
fazilakhtar
Location: Doha, Qatar

Remote: Depends

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Swift, Go, Docker, web (HTML, CSS, JS)

Résumé/CV: Can email

Email: developer[at]fazilakhtar[dot]xyz

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Home automation, Productivity, or one of a
variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home. Note that we have
offices in Ottawa, Canada and Cambridge, UK too!

Apply online or send a resume to lendle_nguyen@apple.com.

\-- SEAR — Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for talented
engineers to help define the security properties and architecture of Apple’s
next generation operating systems. You will contribute to the entire system,
from the lowest levels of the device to the services off-device which work
together to protect our users. As an engineer you'll majorly impact the design
and implementation for all our platforms affecting hundreds of millions of
users' privacy and security. We’re hiring for both the User Secrets team and
the Trusted Execution team.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lha@apple.com.

\-- FEAR — Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team, which is responsible for
combating fraud and abuse for Apple Services, is looking for software
engineers to build large scale distributed systems. We are hiring for senior
and junior engineer roles. Senior engineers should have 5+ years working on
distributed systems, and junior engineers should have a strong data structure
and algorithm background, and proficiency in a statically type language such
as Java, C++, Scala. If interested send your resume to fear-eng-
hiring@group.apple.com with [HN] in the email subject.

~~~
NicoJuicy
> Apple, Inc. | Cupertino We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors.

Wrong thread. Just not sure if this is a joke or serious :p

------
zx80ula
Location: Plainsboro, NJ

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: All since C64 but prefer not to design DBs and UIs

Resume/CV: Never needed one, but can make one up for interesting
people/projects

LinkedIn: None

GitHub: All my projects are unfortunately private but I am willing to share
some details with serious people.

Email: perceptron2go at gmail

I am very technically inclined :) with good business and people skills looking
to join for some interesting people who know what they are doing.

------
joshmanders
Location: Dubuque, IA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node, React, GraphQL, React-native

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: josh@joshmanders.com

------
segmondy
Location: US

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Databases

(PostgreSQL/MySQL/MongoDB/Cassandra/various NoSQL)

Email: segmond AT gmail.com

------
mkbkn
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Yes

Skills: Direct-response Copywriting

Resume: On request

Email: instamohit at gmail dot com

------
ThrowawaySR
Location: Slovakia/Czech Republic, EU

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: Yes, but can not fully until approx. Jul/Aug 2019.
Strongly prefers at most 12h driving distance to Slovakia

Technologies: Ruby/Rails (10 years), C (14 years), JavaScript, C#,
Pascal/Delphi, Git, Linux, AWS, DevOps, CI, virtualization, Docker, Nginx,
Postgres, Redis, ElasticSearch, ELK; UX, commodity webcam gaze tracking, Tobii
gaze trackers; UX/SWE/RS research; Lisp, Prolog, some Python

Résumé/CV: will provide a nicely formatted chronological CV if needed

Email: martin [at] labaj.sk

Github: Most of my previous work is private/NDA, but some rubygems forks/MOOC
classes/CTO'd e-learning system/current Advent of Code 2018 solutions are to
be found here: [https://github.com/mlabaj](https://github.com/mlabaj)

A tech talk example (local Ruby community, in Slovak/English slides, meme
pictures of company cat included!):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqt3QiGxJ8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqt3QiGxJ8M)

\---

Hi, I will be finishing my PhD. in Intelligent Information Systems in the next
few months (long-long overdue after my many-years-ago magna cum laude
MEng./CEng. in Software Engineering). As my uni/ contract/side projects work
is finishing up, I’m currently looking for new challenges and opportunities:
full-time, part-time, or contract work. Can issue EU invoices.

I started with Pascal/ASM more than 20 years ago, switched to C/C++ in order
to use STL at programming competitions, then dabbled with Java/C# to finally
be encharmed with the simplicity and rapid prototyping of Ruby (and Rails) 10
years ago which I still use to this day. This year, I rediscovered the C# and
was amazed of the great strides it and the whole ecosystem has made from 2006.
And the return from untyped scripting's "every error is a runtime error" to
"if it compiles, it is halfway there" was very refreshing.

My most recent projects include end-to-end (IE 10+ compliant universal client-
side JS collector, ElasticSearch storage, RoR backend, D3.js visualization)
menu clicks analyzer, PCI-compliant payment subscription system in RoR for a
local startup, or Eclipse Java plugin C#-based AST MCDC test generator for
MISRA C code for a large automotive corporation.

Most of my professional life, starting as a technical translator and ending
with recent contract Rails/C# work, has been remote.

I have passion for tuning and maintaining systems to their max capacity,
whether it is my home Core i9 development machine with Xming Hyper-V Mint/Kali
(WSL/VMware cannot even compare), a puny little virtualized server for an
adaptive e-learning system used during classes, a startup's AWS
infrastructure, or my car, which hasn’t seen a 3rd party service in 4 years.

\---

Pros:

Strong algorithmic background (ACM ICPC, SPOJ, TopCoder division one, NASA ISS
Longeron Challenge, currently teaching Data Structures and Algorithms),
theoretical background (NP, Turing-completeness, etc.).

Strong background in implicit and explicit user tracking on the Web, from page
visits and clicks to gaze tracking; worked on commercially-deployed
Recommender Systems including DevOps.

Some security background, hackmes, crackmes, CTFs, reverse engineering. Some
OPSEC.

Some data science background (Jupyter experience, but I prefer Ruby, Bash and
tuned PostgreSQL window functions before I dive into Python in there :),
member of Data Science research group).

\---

Cons:

Jack of all trades – master of none? I never went head-dive depth-first into
any concrete technology, took them up breadth-first as they were optimal for
the task at hand. If you are looking for someone who can recite all index
types in Postgres from memory on a whiteboard, I may not be your guy (erm, and
I even taught undergrad DBS classes, shame on me). If the position is suited
for someone well-rounded/full-stack with backend emphasis/some Sec, someone
who lives in the docs and RFCs (even the avian carriers one) and can get up to
speed on any given tech stack/language/paradigm/API/task in days’ time, let’s
talk about it!

------
EthanHeilman
Deleted

~~~
adamnemecek
wrong thread, you want who's hiring

~~~
EthanHeilman
Thanks, my mistake

------
randex
Seeking: part-time

Location: HKSAR, China

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: Not now

Technologies: Polyglot (Java/JavaScript/C#/C/Python/Ruby/Perl/Elixir/VBA),
AWS, GCP

Résumé/CV:
[https://stackoverflow/story/dosy](https://stackoverflow/story/dosy)

Experience: Plenty

Email: +852 5470 5529 [text first, then call, then email]

------
mkonecny
Lucova Inc. | Toronto | Full-Stack Developer | Full Time | Onsite
[https://www.lucova.com](https://www.lucova.com) > Lucova Inc. is an emerging
technology company headquartered in downtown Toronto with a North American
presence. We bring technology, data and people together to enhance the human
touch-points in the world of offline commerce - think IoT for physical stores.
Our tools help brands realize their customer experience aspirations by turning
customers’ smartphones into intelligent Bluetooth sensors that interact with
the in-store point-of-sale infrastructure - informing staff of their
customer’s presence on arrival, enabling hands free payments and generating
opportunities for brand moments.

Our target market is the campus market and our mobile app is used to replace
the student's mealcard. Using the app you can place preorders, chat with the
campus Food Director to provide feedback, check-in to the cashier POS via
bluetooth (hands-free checkin) to enable mobile payments. You can also
register payment types such as credit card (we work closely with various
payment processors). Our mobile payment platform integrates with multiple
POS'es including our emerging in-house POS FIITPOS
([https://www.fiitpoe.com](https://www.fiitpoe.com)) and NownPOS
([https://www.nownpos.com](https://www.nownpos.com))

We're a Ruby + Java + Angular based company with a small group of developers
looking to add additional developers to our core team and have a heavy
influence on our company's direction.

Our culture is great and you get that startup feel while working with
experienced developers. We are looking for someone who is passionate about
solving problems and loves to get their hands dirty (if you full-stack then
it's a major bonus). We are located near Adelaide and Spadina.

Apply at [https://www.lucova.com/careers](https://www.lucova.com/careers) or
send resume to martin at lucova dot com

~~~
nathanpotter
Not the right thread.

------
cybus
Cybus.io | Hamburg, Germany | Senior Node.JS Developer (m/f) | Full time |
ONSITE Cybus is looking for a motivated Senior Node.js Developer (m/f). You
will build a robust, modular system to deliver flexible solutions to our
customers. Drive our middleware forward in terms of scalability and
reliability and ensure that our system stays cutting-edge while keeping high
quality standards. You ideally if you enjoy building awesome applications from
scratch. You're excellent knowledge of best practices in JavaScript and a deep
understanding of Test Driven Development & Clean Code. What We offer \- a
young & motivated tech company. \- startup opportunities, atmosphere and
latest industry gadgets \- “Family first” policy – flexible working hours and
spare time \- fresh fruits and fantastic coffee. \- regular team events and
relaxed after-work activities. \- attractive additional services
[https://www.cybus.io/en/career/node-js-developer-
mf/](https://www.cybus.io/en/career/node-js-developer-mf/) Contact:
career[at]cybus.io Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

~~~
nathanpotter
Not the right thread.

